# Can't deny the power of chlorine bleach



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Scored some kitchen curtains that had been sent to the thrift store with coffee spatters - did the Resolve Spray & Wash twice, still spotty, finally dug that dusty jug of bleach out, and voila! A miracle! Pulled the curtains out of the water, threw in a totally dirt stained bath mat (if you've ever lived with red dirt, you know what I'm talking about), gave it a few minutes of agitation and it's white again too! Next goes in the kitty basket towel (litter box paws, yuk!)

Course not everything benefits from bleach, but I'm cured of thinking new products win out hands down every time.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I must confess also that I do use bleach on some things..Hope they don't shut us down here on the forum..??


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have bleach in a spray bottle and spray stains before they go in the wash.


----------

